# Pics and video from Furnace Creek 508-tandem relay



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello All

Just wanted to share my photo blog and video fom this year's FC 508:

Furnace Creek 508 2012 | Ride Chronicles

I was part of a 4x tandem realy team-it was a lot of FUN!

Nancy


----------



## niksch (May 15, 2012)

Great story and photos. Thanks for sharing. 

Did you have problems keeping hydrated, or did you have a team car?


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

niksch said:


> Great story and photos. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Did you have problems keeping hydrated, or did you have a team car?


We were all pretty well hydrated, all we had to do was raise our bottles and let them know what we wanted and voila, in a few minutes, we got it! Our support van followed each team and we crewed for each other. It was quite the experience-I would definitely do it again!


----------



## Cycles4Fun (Oct 16, 2012)

Thats truly awesome...


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

great story, thanks


----------

